# Problem, Please help



## Brian King (Nov 2, 2006)

****off topic drift my apologies in advance*****

I have not been getting emailed notices saying that there are replies to subscribed threads as I once did? I went to the Control Panel thinking maybe there is a check boxed to be checked or unchecked but was unsuccessful in locating any. I did happen to notice that somebody dinged that reputation thingy with a one word commentscary. I found that word interesting and am hoping that the person who left it would like to elaborate. I am hoping that it is just an over site that they forgot to add their name after taking the time to give me their opinion and hope that they feel free to elaborate either here on the open forum or by message. Either way thank you for your comment even if I have no idea of what you were trying to say. I appreciate that you took the time and felt the need to add your voice and actions to my thought process. I am sorry but I have found that voices from the back room, unidentified, whispered or yelled rarely carry any wieght, but again thank you for taking the time and rest asssured that I noticed and appreciate the chance to reflect on how I felt seeing your comment and on the whole reputation thing. Interesting.

See you on the floor soon
Friends
Brian


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 2, 2006)

Brian, if you have a complaint about your reputation comments or feel the system is abused, please click on the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of the page and we will be sure to look at it right away.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 2, 2006)

*Moderator Note:

Post moved to the Support Forum in hopes that we can help you solve the issue with your subscribed threads.

Lisa Deneka
MartialTalk Super Moderator*


----------



## bydand (Nov 2, 2006)

I think if you go to user CP then open "edit options" there is a section there about e-mail notification to subscribed threads.  I'm still trying to figure out all the options here myself, but think this is what you are looking for.  Good luck.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 2, 2006)

Things to check:

- Check your spam filters.  They tend to eat forum messages.

- Check that we have your current email address on file. I get dozens of bounced notices every day from members who have changed ISPs, email addresses, etc.

- Check that your email provider is accepting email from us. Add us to your white-list / accepted email list.


----------



## Brian King (Nov 3, 2006)

Shesulsa...no complaints at all. I actually do not really pay that much attention to the reputation thing and only noticed while trying to fix the notification issue. People can leave comments and I will eventually read them dings or pluses do not really matter. Not sure if your number of points matters as far as forum privaleges go other than maybe the advertising rates? 

Lisa-thank you

bydad- thanks my friend. I looked but can not find the section about e-mail notification. I did find the list of subscribed threads (like 75 of them perhaps there is a limit?) and some say notification instant others say notification none but still no luck finding a box to check or uncheck grrrrr Like you my friend I am trying to figure this stuff out but for a non computer techno phobe it is very frustrating.

Bob-Thank you
I have the same ISP
the same email address
and the notifications have gone thru in the past.
My email is a yahoo address could they have changed something
with out my doing it? I will look for a white list/accept email list on their pages. If I find one do I just put the martiltalk homepage url on the list?

Thanks for the help folks and sorry to be a bother

Brian


----------



## Brian King (Nov 3, 2006)

I am an idiot LOL I found the box. If you go under edit options you will find it. LOL I found edit options using the quick links button on the top of the page even though it is to the left of the page with all the other buttons. I was so tied up in the email button that I didn't try any others. Shhows what happens when you expect a result and it does not turn out hte way that you want but your mind freezes and gets locked into the "but this should be working " loop. I am not sure how or why it had been changed but does not matter all is good in the universe now. Again sorry to be a bother and thank you for your help.

See you on the floor soon
Friends
Brian


----------



## Brian King (Nov 3, 2006)

helps if you scroll down to the bottom of the page and hit save changes duh!

Thanks again for the help


----------

